# Monoprice Portable THX AAA Amplifier



## 329161

Anyone know much about this,,? 
https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=24460


----------



## 329161

Has anyone heard this or heard anything about it? Very curious.


----------



## zazex

Not a thing.

Although, taking a look at what seems to be the key information,
it's almost Class A, has very low distortion of all types, etc.etc.
 -- the same stuff I've been reading from audio companies for 20+ years

Nonetheless, I'd keep an open mind and be more than willing to give it a listen


----------



## TheoS53

It's available for purchase on the Monoprice site


----------



## 329161

TheoS53 said:


> It's available for purchase on the Monoprice site


Yes it's quite tempting but I don't want to lay down cash blindly (anymore lol).


----------



## Sp12er3

Zeos has it in his recced list.


----------



## Tsukuyomi

Looks interesting but im not sure how long it lasts. The optical is a nice touch but who uses that on the go...?


----------



## Maelob

I just pulled the trigger on one after watching Z reviews I have a dragonfly red but wanted more ommph for my Abbys Diana and Ether Cx


----------



## Tsukuyomi

Maelob said:


> I just pulled the trigger on one after watching Z reviews I have a dragonfly red but wanted more ommph for my Abbys Diana and Ether Cx


I never believed the dragonfly usbs could ever do much. You're better off with this proper amp. Ypu wont regret it.


----------



## Sp12er3

Will be waiting for your impressions on it!
@Tsukuyomi actually, the Red is pretty damn nice. It's been winning the under $500 DAC/Amp not for nothing.


----------



## 329161

Maelob said:


> I just pulled the trigger on one after watching Z reviews I have a dragonfly red but wanted more ommph for my Abbys Diana and Ether Cx


Let us know how it is. Does it match a magni/Modi stack for sq?


----------



## Maelob

Wow really nice it drove my Ether Cx and Diana wonderfully - plenty of power left- clean sounding- and with the added bonus of a nice Peq- and crossfeed option - very well done- the volume is really cool With very minute adjustments. Caveat I  will just use this by my bedside and around the house - I just wanted to use my good headphones outside my desktop- thumbs up


----------



## 329161

D


Maelob said:


> Wow really nice it drove my Ether Cx and Diana wonderfully - plenty of power left- clean sounding- and with the added bonus of a nice Peq- and crossfeed option - very well done- the volume is really cool With very minute adjustments. Caveat I  will just use this by my bedside and around the house - I just wanted to use my good headphones outside my desktop- thumbs up


Does the sound rival a desktop setup? The only portable I've heard that does is the Hugo 2.


----------



## Sp12er3

Yeah, would love to know about that as well.


----------



## silverfishla

I just ordered one of these.  Was curious about it since it came out.  I’ve got a Burson Playmate in my hands now and can compare it to that (which is generally price equivalent).  The Burson sounds great, so I’m curious how they stack up.


----------



## Maelob (Apr 10, 2019)

dcfac73 said:


> D
> 
> Does the sound rival a desktop setup? The only portable I've heard that does is the Hugo 2.


I agreee Hugo2 is awesome according to the community but it is 2k. I think for a desktop system I would look elsewhere. Also for portable and easy to drive phones I would look at Dragonfly- my go to gym rig, but if you want to take somewhat hard to drive cans on the go, this is a great option. Or if you want a system for both on the go and desktop  this would also be a great choice. Just my two cents.


----------



## dsrk

Maelob said:


> I agreee Hugo2 is awesome according to the community but it is 2k. I think for a desktop system I would look elsewhere. Also for portable and easy to drive phones I would look at Dragonfly- my go to gym rig, but if you want to take somewhat hard to drive cans on the go, this is a great option. Or if you want a system for both on the go and desktop  this would also be a great choice. Just my two cents.


Have you tried the EQ? Is it better than the bass boost on the portable AMPs?


----------



## Maelob

dsrk said:


> Have you tried the EQ? Is it better than the bass boost on the portable AMPs?


Amazing it is very sophisticated - from +/- 6db as low as 50hz but you can adjust q settings from 1 to 6. Also you can adjust whatever freq you want- very nice -


----------



## freesole

Any other comparisons and thoughts about this? I just bought the desktop amp/dac and have been very impressed. Curious about the portable version as I think it might work well with the V30+ as the source.


----------



## Sp12er3

Yeah that flexibility in tuning is quite tempting, if it also have the sound and technicality to back it up, it'd be a nice one indeed.


----------



## newtophones07

I picked up one of these to use, while I wait for my DAP repair or the DX220 or Q5s to be released. 

A few positives;
*The sound is absolutely  fantastic, very smooth and the low end is pronounced while remaining tight! A very enjoyable portable output.  I have tried the dac/amp from a Win10  PC.  The drivers are plug and play, and otg from a dap and smartphone.  Both work fine with no issues.  I have found that Neutron and Onkyo HF Pkayer play bitperfect.  USB Audio Player Pro does NOT play bitperfect.  Everything  upsamples to 192 using USB Audio Player.  
*Tons of useable power, for large cans. 
*Both channels have equal sound balance, at low volumes,  so I don't hear any crosstalk issues. I listen at low volumes so this is major plus in my book.

A few negatives;
* The noise floor is absolutely unusable for sensitive  iems.  Campfire or Shure users, look elsewhere or by the ifi iematch.  Just connecting iems and turning the amp on (no source), slightly past to -60db, and the hiss is loud with my iems. Regular cans  are fine, ie..no hiss with music.  If you really concentrate you can hear a not so black background  in silent parts of some songs, even with regular size cans. 

*The volume knob is smooth, but you must be careful, as it jumps in volume FAST. You can't store this in your pocket  or your bag and move with it.  I love knobs, but this device seems like a button would have worked better, or maybe a knob that has some resistance to stop it from moving so quickly.  

The slightest touch and BOOM in sound output.  This jump in volume also happens if you are using otg, and forget to mute the dac/amp before playing from a phone or dap. First time thatvhapoen, was a whoa moment 
*micro USB sucks, especially  for a device that costs $280 + tax + shipping.
*No bluetooth (not mandatory, but it would have been nice) and no balanced 2.5 (or 4.4mm). The device has tons of power, but maybe a balanced output would improve the high noise floor.

Lastly, this is nitpicking, but at this price  I would have liked to a USB C to micro B otg cable, one short and one long, included in the box.


----------



## dsrk

newtophones07 said:


> I picked up one of these to use, while I wait for my DAP repair or the DX220 or Q5s to be released.
> 
> A few positives;
> *The sound is absolutely  fantastic, very smooth and the low end is pronounced while remaining tight! A very enjoyable portable output.  I have tried the dac/amp from a Win10  PC.  The drivers are plug and play, and otg from a dap and smartphone.  Both work fine with no issues.  I have found that Neutron and Onkyo HF Pkayer play bitperfect.  USB Audio Player Pro does NOT play bitperfect.  Everything  upsamples to 192 using USB Audio Player.
> ...


Just for an amp with EQ do you think this is better than the ifi xcan?


----------



## 329161 (Apr 13, 2019)

Maelob said:


> I agreee Hugo2 is awesome according to the community but it is 2k. I think for a desktop system I would look elsewhere. Also for portable and easy to drive phones I would look at Dragonfly- my go to gym rig, but if you want to take somewhat hard to drive cans on the go, *this is a great option. Or if you want a system for both on the go and desktop  this would also be a great choice*. Just my two cents.


do you mean the Monoprice THX?
If the sound of this will rival even a Magni/Modi stack I'll shell out the cash pronto.


----------



## Maelob

dcfac73 said:


> do you mean the Monoprice THX?
> If the sound of this will rival even a Magni/Modi stack I'll shell out the cash pronto.


Yes


----------



## silverfishla

Just got this amp yesterday.  I like the build quality.  Reminds me of the Aune B1s, which I think is one of the most handsome pieces of kit around.  Love the knob, it’s unique and cool.  Works great as a transport for DAPs.  Wish I could give an accurate sound description, but i’ve Got a sinus cold right now and it’s messing with my ears.  I think the Ak4493 has a lot to do with the presentation, as it sounds like a device I have with that chip (as far as how the instruments are presented).  That’s a real good thing.  Better impressions when my hearing is back to normal.


----------



## newtophones07 (Apr 13, 2019)

silverfishla said:


> Just got this amp yesterday.  I like the build quality.  Reminds me of the Aune B1s, which I think is one of the most handsome pieces of kit around.  Love the knob, it’s unique and cool.  Works great as a transport for DAPs.  Wish I could give an accurate sound description, but i’ve Got a sinus cold right now and it’s messing with my ears.  I think the Ak4493 has a lot to do with the presentation, as it sounds like a device I have with that chip (as far as how the instruments are presented).  That’s a real good thing.  Better impressions when my hearing is back to normal.



How is the noise floor on your device?  I am curious if it's just my device. What headphones are you using?



dsrk said:


> Just for an amp with EQ do you think this is better than the ifi xcan?



As an amp, definitely yes.  The monoprice will make most headphones sing, imo. The eq works well, but the menu structure is cumbersome.


----------



## silverfishla

newtophones07 said:


> How is the noise floor on your device?  I am curious if it's just my device. What headphones are you using?






I'd love to be able to give you an answer, but my ears are stuffed up from a sinus cold.  I'll let you know in a couple of days when my cold gets better.
I'm using a pair of Dekoni Blue (like a Fostex T50), Sony Z7, HD650, AKG KXXX, and a pair of Beyerdynamic T90 (which don't sound that great unless I run it through a big amp).  I'm most curious about the Beyers.  The amp runs the Dekoni's really well and with the right authority.  I just can't give any detailed impressions, because I'm sick.


----------



## newtophones07

silverfishla said:


> I'd love to be able to give you an answer, but my ears are stuffed up from a sinus cold.  I'll let you know in a couple of days when my cold gets better.
> I'm using a pair of Dekoni Blue (like a Fostex T50), Sony Z7, HD650, AKG KXXX, and a pair of Beyerdynamic T90 (which don't sound that great unless I run it through a big amp).  I'm most curious about the Beyers.  The amp runs the Dekoni's really well and with the right authority.  I just can't give any detailed impressions, because I'm sick.



With those devices, you won't hear the noise I am referring to . Its only an issue with iems.  

Hope you feel better.


----------



## silverfishla

newtophones07 said:


> With those devices, you won't hear the noise I am referring to . Its only an issue with iems.
> 
> Hope you feel better.


I can check with some iems as well.  I've got a pair of Sony Z5 that are not that sensitive and a pair of Shure 500 series that are sensitive (although I'd probably never use this amp with it for fear of an accidental nuclear bomb blast to my ears!  Hate it when that happens!)


----------



## dsrk

silverfishla said:


> I can check with some iems as well.  I've got a pair of Sony Z5 that are not that sensitive and a pair of Shure 500 series that are sensitive (although I'd probably never use this amp with it for fear of an accidental nuclear bomb blast to my ears!  Hate it when that happens!)


Yes, that is the only bad with what seems to an excellent DAC/AMP. They should have put at least a volume limiter to avoid disaster like this.


----------



## 329161

Lukewarm impressions elsewhere eg Reddit. Mixed reviews. Hard to justify a purchase without auditioning. Will probably save up the bikkies for a Woo WA11.


----------



## newtophones07

dcfac73 said:


> Lukewarm impressions elsewhere eg Reddit. Mixed reviews. Hard to justify a purchase without auditioning. Will probably save up the bikkies for a Woo WA11.



The WA11 is $1,400 using an outdated dac chip.  That's a pretty big leap in price.  Where are the reddit reviews your a referring too? Got a link?


----------



## 329161 (Apr 15, 2019)

https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...monoprice-portable-amp-and-dac-with-thx.5189/Not reddit, sorry.

I'm looking for a portable dac amp which will rival a desktop setup in sq. so far the only ones I've heard are the Hugo/2 and Woo WA8. Looks like portability adds a premium cost.


----------



## newtophones07

dcfac73 said:


> https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...monoprice-portable-amp-and-dac-with-thx.5189/Not reddit, sorry.
> 
> I'm looking for a portable dac amp which will rival a desktop setup in sq. so far the only ones I've heard are the Hugo/2 and Woo WA8. Looks like portability adds a premium cost.



Hugo 2 vs WA11 now that would be an interesting  comparison.  I would bet the Hugo 2 would be more detailed, but the WA11 way more powerful.

Might want to remove the link, I don't think the mods play in the sandbox too kindly with that site.  The device sounds better than the review posted , for what it's worth.  The noise levels tested are pretty  representative though with sensitive iems, like I stated a few posts back.

Maybe wait for the Fiio Q5s, in May, before you drop $1,400 on an outdated dac.


----------



## 329161

Does the portable Monoprice thx at least outperform similar priced dac amps such as the Q5 or HA2 SE....or even the Mojo?


----------



## newtophones07

dcfac73 said:


> Does the portable Monoprice thx at least outperform similar priced dac amps such as the Q5 or HA2 SE....or even the Mojo?



Depends on what your looking for; 
Form factor - monoprice for weight, Q5 has much better buttons/volume and design.  HA2SE is basically perfect, too.  
DAC implementation - monoprice
EQ - monoprice 
Noise - Ha2SE.  Maybe others differ in opinion.
Power - Monoprice.  If you use 4.4mm amp then Q5 is far better.
Bluetooth  - Q5
Detail - Mojo, I am a chord fan, so some may disagree on this one. I would also say HA2SE is close second. 
Battery - Q5

Then you have to factor I price. If you want a WA11 , maybe try the HA2SE first,  same chip.

Big plus for the monoprice is that is doesnt kill the battery on my phone.  I can use the monoprice for 6-8 hrs at work, and my phone discharges at the same slow rate.  The HA2SE kills the battery on your phone.


----------



## silverfishla

Noticed that this amp is on sale right now for $249 on the Monoprice website which is $30 less than I paid for it two weeks ago.
I really like it.  Makes my hard to drive and hard to sound good (without a big amp) Beyerdynamic T90 sound better than anything I've tried them on.  Great synergy with those.
DIRAC.  Oh DIRAC.  Do I like it?  I do.
It's a trippy little feature that takes some time and imagination to appreciate.  At first, it just sounds like it narrows the soundstage.  You find yourself asking "What the hell?  I thought this was supposed to make things better?".  It takes a while for your brain to figure out what it's trying to do.  When you listen to your headphones normally, you can sort of create a 3d space in which the instruments are placed.  It makes sense and you don't really perceive that sound as in your left ear or right ear (you've made sense of it already).  The DIrac kind of flips the sound stage.  The vocals stay up frontish in the middle and the instruments sort of fall behind them.  At times, it's like the view from the 10th row at a concert.  Lights go out, your band enters the stage and starts playing your favorite song in front of you (not in your head as much).  Sonically, that's what some songs sound like (but only if you can imagine it).  Other times, it's like the view on Hall and Oates' "Private Eyes" video where your sort of above and in front of the band with the musicians falling back behind them (again, only if you can imagine it in your mind).
The trippy part is after you make sense of what the Dirac is doing and you begin to really appreciate it...switch back to normal listening and BOOM!, you've never heard your music sound so polarized left/right in your life.  Just shows you how much perception is created by your brain trying to make sense of things.  It's like you need to say to yourself "Today is a DIRAC day.  Or...today is a traditional headphone listening day."   Otherwise, one can make the other sound so odd against the other.


----------



## silverfishla

So I’ve had this DAC/amp for a couple of weeks now and can say that it has become my favorite.  Better than my Aune B1s or my Fireye HDB or my Hidizs DH1000.  It just sounds better.  Either as a DAC or line in.  Full sounding from the bottom up.  It’s EQ and Dirac are very useful.
I actually think I can shuffle off those other amps now, where before they were competing against each other for various reasons.  No regrets.


----------



## bassct

Ive tried this one too, but returned. It is an awesome device. Great hardware, good volume knob and control, mini screen is awesome, it shows you everything you need. It beats many other units in features. Dirac is pure magic. Once you try it, its hard to turn it off. 

My problem with it was constant hiss/background noise while using 32 Ohm IEM. Its not noticeable at all, or barely, on a full size set of cans. My 50 Ohm Senns 518s were working good, noise was hidden and barely there. Another nuisance is double Micro port. I wanted to keep it on the desk. Having it plugged in all the time w 2 cables is a bit inconvenient. Then there is a question of will it work if battery dies??? 

Its a solid device, with cool features. If a tiny bit of hiss does not bother you, i think it beats many other portable dac/amps.


----------



## Sp12er3

A bit of a bummer with those hiss, as I'm mostly using IEM for portable use...


----------



## silverfishla (May 4, 2019)

Sp12er3 said:


> A bit of a bummer with those hiss, as I'm mostly using IEM for portable use...


True what bassct said.  Tiny bit of low hum hiss.  I couldn’t really make it out with the BA IEMs that I have until I plugged-unplugged-plugged-unplugged.  Then I could tell.  It’s not aggregious and the pot also does not introduce any static noise.  IEMatch tends to any of that (plus gives you a little room with the volume). I couldn’t hear it with my Sony Z5 or Moondrop Kanas Pro (Dynamic).
Edit:  DM6 and CCA c16 is what used to check for hiss.  I’ve got a pair of Shure 500 somewhere but I’m sure I’d never use those with this amp.  Check later.
Also, couldn’t hear it above the music.  @bassct could you hear the hiss above the music?


----------



## bassct

From my experience w a few devices, this is probably the most hiss ive heard. I used IMR R1 with all the gear. Topping nx4dsd and Sonata DH1000 both had background noise, but it was far weaker than Monolith. Dragonfly Red and Hiby R3 has some noise too. but its so minor, might as well call it dark, although diccernible w my ocd hearing. W this one it was so apparent, that you know it will always be there in the music you listen to, adding noise to otherwise clean audio ( even if its just a 192/320 kbps mp3 ). I really liked it, but by my standards i want a pitch black audio background device. 
 Its definitely better for use with full size headphones, where its a lot harder to hear this electric noise.


----------



## 329161

Isn't the THX technology supposed to measure very well?


----------



## bassct

THX amp is not the problem here. Its a proven design with clean and dynamic power. Its the way it is implemented on the device. There is a lot of things that come into play in electronics design. i wish they would spend more time ironing out that electric interference.


----------



## 329161 (May 6, 2019)

bassct said:


> THX amp is not the problem here. Its a proven design with clean and dynamic power. Its the way it is implemented on the device. _There is a lot of things that come into play in electronics design. _i wish they would spend more time ironing out that electric interference.


I realize that, but THX certified products are required to meet certain standards in order to get certified.


----------



## bassct

Yes, and i wish it was that way. But my ears tell me otherwise. This is the most noise ive heard from an audio device :/. Rather frustrating, because its a very cool gadget for its features and price.


----------



## silverfishla (May 5, 2019)

bassct said:


> Yes, and i wish it was that way. But my ears tell me otherwise. This is the most noise ive heard from an audio device :/. Rather frustrating, because its a very cool gadget for its features and price.


I do not disbelieve you whatsoever.  But for me, I cannot hear any noise (that the device is responsible for) on any of my big phones (Dekoni Blue, Beyerdynamic T90, Sony Z7, AKG KXxx).  The noise I hear on my BA stuff might be impedence mismatching.  Who knows, I’ve been to a lot of loud rock concerts, so it could just be my hearing too. 
Too bad you didn’t “love” it.  For me (with my Dekoni’s) it’s like a caramel covered marshmallow Audio pie!  Sickly sweet!  
Edit:  by the way, I’m listening to it as a DAC/amp with a dap as transport.  I have not tested it with a phone or hooked up to my computer to check for RF noise in those situations.  When I get a chance, I will.
Did you find much difference with your noise observation in those scenarios?


----------



## cathee

Can anyone with the device post a picture with something like say a deck of cards? I'm wondering about it's size as a portable/pocketable device.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## silverfishla (May 6, 2019)

cathee said:


> Can anyone with the device post a picture with something like say a deck of cards? I'm wondering about it's size as a portable/pocketable device.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



 
Pack of cigarettes, THX with Hidizs AP80, Shanling M3s.
Edit: All the Devices are the same thickness.


----------



## cathee

silverfishla said:


> Pack of cigarettes, THX with Hidizs AP80, Shanling M3s.
> Edit: All the Devices are the same thickness.



Great, that was exactly what I was lookig for. Thanks!


----------



## Sp12er3

Good to hear the Z5 doesn't show the hiss much, tho @bassct you also has the DGF Red, how do you think the two compares?
Thsoe are basically the only 2 DAC/AMP I'm considering r/n (might even buy both as both has different use case in mind)


----------



## bassct

To silver : i had it hooked up to a USB cable but only for data. It excels with full size headphones, where you cant perceive any noise. I liked the amp a lot, but decided to return and wait for another/different implementation of THX tech. I did not have any SPDIF cables, i wanted to try optic input, but to do that i had to order a separate cable.
 To sp12er3 : DFR is good and what it does, but its inferior to any portable amp with a battery. I am not an expert on the matter, but DFR just simply cant supply the amount of power that a separate AMP with a battery will. The Red is good because of its simplicity and it works really well. Monolith is more powerful and versatile, with more features. I would have kept it 1000% if it wasnt for that interference. 

 In my opinion: if this portable DAC/AMP had no battery, had a USB or a dedicated 5v-9v power input, had all of its interference issues fixed and eliminated ... it would be PERFECT. It would be a small desktop DAC/AMP with cool features and clean dynamic sound.


----------



## silverfishla (May 6, 2019)

bassct said:


> To silver : i had it hooked up to a USB cable but only for data. It excels with full size headphones, where you cant perceive any noise. I liked the amp a lot, but decided to return and wait for another/different implementation of THX tech. I did not have any SPDIF cables, i wanted to try optic input, but to do that i had to order a separate cable.
> To sp12er3 : DFR is good and what it does, but its inferior to any portable amp with a battery. I am not an expert on the matter, but DFR just simply cant supply the amount of power that a separate AMP with a battery will. The Red is good because of its simplicity and it works really well. Monolith is more powerful and versatile, with more features. I would have kept it 1000% if it wasnt for that interference.
> 
> In my opinion: if this portable DAC/AMP had no battery, had a USB or a dedicated 5v-9v power input, had all of its interference issues fixed and eliminated ... it would be PERFECT. It would be a small desktop DAC/AMP with cool features and clean dynamic sound.


There is that Fiio flagship portable DAC/amp that will have a THX amp module coming out very soon...Q5s with amp D.


----------



## 329161

silverfishla said:


> There is that Fiio flagship portable DAC/amp that will have a THX amp module coming out very soon...Q5s with amp D.


I think the am3d thx amp module will only be sold separately and won't come standard on the q5s.


----------



## silverfishla

dcfac73 said:


> I think the am3d thx amp module will only be sold separately and won't come standard on the q5s.


Yes, I meant that the q5s exists and there will be the separate THX amp available on its own.


----------



## Sp12er3

bassct said:


> To silver : i had it hooked up to a USB cable but only for data. It excels with full size headphones, where you cant perceive any noise. I liked the amp a lot, but decided to return and wait for another/different implementation of THX tech. I did not have any SPDIF cables, i wanted to try optic input, but to do that i had to order a separate cable.
> To sp12er3 : DFR is good and what it does, but its inferior to any portable amp with a battery. I am not an expert on the matter, but DFR just simply cant supply the amount of power that a separate AMP with a battery will. The Red is good because of its simplicity and it works really well. Monolith is more powerful and versatile, with more features. I would have kept it 1000% if it wasnt for that interference.
> 
> In my opinion: if this portable DAC/AMP had no battery, had a USB or a dedicated 5v-9v power input, had all of its interference issues fixed and eliminated ... it would be PERFECT. It would be a small desktop DAC/AMP with cool features and clean dynamic sound.


Yeah that's exactly what I'm looking for actually, the THX Monolith for desktop/ PC Use while the DFR for IEM use outside.


----------



## bassct

I think Monolith is priced  appropriately. over 300$ for Q5s, even though it has so many features and modules, is just a bit too much. Why not just get a good dedicated DAP with enough power, and eliminate an extra link between the music source and headphones.


----------



## silverfishla

bassct said:


> I think Monolith is priced  appropriately. over 300$ for Q5s, even though it has so many features and modules, is just a bit too much. Why not just get a good dedicated DAP with enough power, and eliminate an extra link between the music source and headphones.


Well that was the conundrum.  I was all excited that Fiio was releasing the THx amp module and was planning on getting the next generation Fiio Dap that could use it...then Fiio said that they weren’t going to make a modular amp DAP anymore.  What!?!?! So I’m went with the Monoprice because I was only interested in the THX, and I could just strap a little dap to it.  Q5s was too much cash, all things considered.  Plus I liked all the EQ and Dirac stuff that the other doesn’t have.


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

Oof, $500 for that FiiO THX setup.


----------



## Drog

Is USB noise still an issue when using a phone as the source?  If so, is there a decent USB noise filter that would work well?

Also, will noise be an issue with the HiFiMan Sundara?

Thanks!!


----------



## bassct

Should be fine w Sundara. Might not be any hiss at all. Hard to say if the USB filter will do anything, have to try.


----------



## Drog

Wow.  This DAC/Amp is great.  Would a dedicated desktop amp sound any better?


----------



## bassct

Glad you enjoy it! Besides more watts of power, and maybe a wider selection of inputs, desktop units may also provide better SNR ratings. The likes of Massdrop THX AAA 789 and then followed by JDS Atom and the others, are the best in the hobby ( without a need for a 2nd mortgage ).


----------



## Drog (May 24, 2019)

bassct said:


> Glad you enjoy it! Besides more watts of power, and maybe a wider selection of inputs, desktop units may also provide better SNR ratings. The likes of Massdrop THX AAA 789 and then followed by JDS Atom and the others, are the best in the hobby ( without a need for a 2nd mortgage ).



Thanks.  I don't think I need more power for the Sundaras.  Both of my portable amps work really well them and I prefer to have a choice as to where I listen to music.  

It's too bad this amp did not work out for you.


----------



## sherm137

Anyone trying powering Argons with this? Very curious how well the pair works together.


----------



## bassct

Pretty sure Zreviews on youtube has. Watch his video for info.


----------



## silverfishla

sherm137 said:


> Anyone trying powering Argons with this? Very curious how well the pair works together.


I don’t have the Argons, but I have the Dekoni Blue T50 version.  I think this amp is fantastic with those.  Drives them better than anything I have and the SQ is like it was made for that headphone.  Those two are like bread and butter.


----------



## dsrk

silverfishla said:


> I don’t have the Argons, but I have the Dekoni Blue T50 version.  I think this amp is fantastic with those.  Drives them better than anything I have and the SQ is like it was made for that headphone.  Those two are like bread and butter.


Hi, I see you have HD650s, does this amp power them properly and how is the pair up?


----------



## Sonic Defender

This does sound like a very good unit, certainly for the price it is hard to complain. In defense of the Q5, I think the price differential is reasonable enough to justify. The Q5 does allow modular amp swaps so that is an extremely useful and pretty well implemented feature. Bluetooth is very convenient and it sounds very good so another worthy plus. The other thing I would point out is that FiiO has been working really hard at getting the finer details of rock solid hardware implementation down pat and I would suggest that their most contemporary models are top-tier and exceptional value when you consider the price segment. Anyway, not trying to jump a thread, but I did think that it was worth mentioning that the Q5 wasn't just more expensive for no reason. Oh yes, also the very well implemented Q5 volume dial that prevents the crazy sudden jumps in volume. Some R&D effort went into that so the price of the Q5 I personally think is pretty darn good. This Monoprice does seem like a kick-ass offering though so I can see why people are really happy with it. Such great times we are in for quality, affordable, portable audio.


----------



## silverfishla

dsrk said:


> Hi, I see you have HD650s, does this amp power them properly and how is the pair up?


The amp can drive those well with no problem.  I checked.  I haven’t been able to give those a good listen or play with the EQ on those though.  I’ll have to get back to you soon n that.


----------



## mydetour

Maelob said:


> Wow really nice it drove my Ether Cx and Diana wonderfully - plenty of power left- clean sounding- and with the added bonus of a nice Peq- and crossfeed option - very well done- the volume is really cool With very minute adjustments. Caveat I  will just use this by my bedside and around the house - I just wanted to use my good headphones outside my desktop- thumbs up


Thanks, can you compare it to your desktop setup?


----------



## Maelob

No I didnt compared to my PS Audio Stellar and Just sold the two headphones that I was using with the THx but it all depends on what Desktop system you are thinking of getting and what features you want. If you don’t need portability I would stick with desktop system. I believe Massdrop has a desktop THx- also mono price have a desktop version of the THX with Dirac eq


----------



## Harry Manback

Sooooo - this device HAS to digitize analog input or it can't be used with the DSP effects (Dirac, eq).  I'm assuming that incoming digital signals are left alone, and go straight to the dsp.

It would be an interesting exercise to see if disabling all digital effects means that the incoming analog signal is only amplified and not run through an ADC first.  Re-digitizing an already decoded digital signal seems like a very good way to introduce issues.

Has Monoprice issued any firmware updates for this device?  Some of the issues could be addressed via a firmware update.  A volume limiter seems like it would be useful in particular.

Lastly - this thing is crying out for a smartphone app to give you a better UI for the settings.  Oh, and also track down the hiss.


----------



## bassct

All very valid points. It seems like the only way to use this device would be over the SPDIF interface. Optic in Analog out. 
Firmware revisions, i doubt it can receive them. There is no interface to communicate with the device. There is no logic on it. It is pure DAC/AMP with a DSP in between. If i am wrong, then there has to be an Updater app, to be able to flash new firmware from a PC. 
Smartphone app is also a no go, no way of communication between the 2 devices. 
Hiss is an engineering oversight. If someone with multiple IEMs could test and see if it is persistent on all of them. My R1 is 32 ohm, its should not be as sensitive as CA Andromeda or anything else with less than 32 ohms and full BA headphone.


----------



## Harry Manback

bassct said:


> All very valid points. It seems like the only way to use this device would be over the SPDIF interface. Optic in Analog out.
> Firmware revisions, i doubt it can receive them. There is no interface to communicate with the device. There is no logic on it. It is pure DAC/AMP with a DSP in between. If i am wrong, then there has to be an Updater app, to be able to flash new firmware from a PC.
> Smartphone app is also a no go, no way of communication between the 2 devices.
> Hiss is an engineering oversight. If someone with multiple IEMs could test and see if it is persistent on all of them. My R1 is 32 ohm, its should not be as sensitive as CA Andromeda or anything else with less than 32 ohms and full BA headphone.



It has 2 usb ports.  The one for data could be used for firmware updates I'd assume.  It may require to hold some button or combination of buttons upon startup in "Update" mode.


----------



## Drog

bassct said:


> All very valid points. It seems like the only way to use this device would be over the SPDIF interface. Optic in Analog out.
> Firmware revisions, i doubt it can receive them. There is no interface to communicate with the device. There is no logic on it. It is pure DAC/AMP with a DSP in between. If i am wrong, then there has to be an Updater app, to be able to flash new firmware from a PC.
> Smartphone app is also a no go, no way of communication between the 2 devices.
> Hiss is an engineering oversight. If someone with multiple IEMs could test and see if it is persistent on all of them. My R1 is 32 ohm, its should not be as sensitive as CA Andromeda or anything else with less than 32 ohms and full BA headphone.



The portable Monolith THX AAA amp does have firmware installed.  You can find the firmware version in settings.  Having said that, I have not seen a firmware update like there is for the desktop Monolith THX AAA amp (which fixed a reversed phase issue with one of the channels).

As far as hiss goes, there is absolutely none to be heard from my full size cans such as the Sundara or the much more sensitive Creative Aurvana SE.  My ears are sensitive enough to hear hiss from noise cancelling headphones, but I have not been able to hear it at all from the portable THX AAA amp with any headphones I've tried so far.  I will have to find my cheap IEMs to see if I can hear any hiss with them, but I don't need an amp with IEMs so it's not a big deal to me if there is.


----------



## Harry Manback

Drog said:


> The portable Monolith THX AAA amp does have firmware installed.  You can find the firmware version in settings.  Having said that, I have not seen a firmware update like there is for the desktop Monolith THX AAA amp (which fixed a reversed phase issue with one of the channels).
> 
> As far as hiss goes, there is absolutely none to be heard from my full size cans such as the Sundara or the much more sensitive Creative Aurvana SE.  My ears are sensitive enough to hear hiss from noise cancelling headphones, but I have not been able to hear it at all from the portable THX AAA amp with any headphones I've tried so far.  I will have to find my cheap IEMs to see if I can hear any hiss with them, but I don't need an amp with IEMs so it's not a big deal to me if there is.



Awesome - thank you.  I was mainly worried with the hiss after reading the review on www.audiosciencereview.com.  I think I'm going to purchase one of these to replace my Schiit Stack.  I've been wanting something portable.


----------



## bassct (Jun 13, 2019)

Good to know there is at least a firmware version number. Perhaps it can be updated after all. About the hiss, i hope that its not the design of the R1 that contributes to me hearing hissing. What i mean is, it is not your simple single DD driver, but a DD plus a piezo ceramic tweeter. Now perhaps that twitter is so sensitive that it picks up whatever electrical potential in the output and makes it audible. Because a regular DD driver ( a 10mm on an IEM - or - a 50mm on a full size HPs ) just might not be sensitive enough to pick up and make that electric potential audible, DDs have bigger mass and different design that of a piezo twitter. Now that is a shame if it is its inherent design, that makes it so audible. I would like to hear opinion of someone with a set of sensitive BA IEMs.

For Aurvana SE i can only see freq range of 10hz-30khz, no other info.


----------



## Harry Manback

bassct said:


> Good to know there is at least a firmware version number. Perhaps it can be updated after all. About the hiss, i hope that its not the design of the R1 that contributes to me hearing hissing. What i mean is, it is not your simple single DD driver, but a DD plus a piezo ceramic tweeter. Now perhaps that twitter is so sensitive that it picks up whatever electrical potential in the output and makes it audible. Because a regular DD driver ( a 10mm on an IEM - or - a 50mm on a full size HPs ) just might not be sensitive enough to pick up and make that electric potential audible, DDs have bigger mass and different design that of a piezo twitter. Now that is a shame if it is its inherent design, that makes it so audible. I would like to hear opinion of someone with a set of sensitive BA IEMs.



I have some KZ ZS6 iems.  I don't know how sensitive they are, but they do have BA's.  I'll let you know how they do with the amp after I get it.


----------



## bassct

Please do, also, try with both USB and SPDIF (if you have an optic cable), while charging and on battery. Thanks. And also enjoy, this thing is nice with full size cans.


----------



## Drog

I heard no hiss with my IEMs.

I would guess there was either a hardware revision that fixed the issue, there was a bad batch of units that went out, or the people who hear hiss have a source with a noisy USB.


----------



## Harry Manback (Jun 25, 2019)

Harry Manback said:


> I have some KZ ZS6 iems.  I don't know how sensitive they are, but they do have BA's.  I'll let you know how they do with the amp after I get it.



Edit:  They have no hiss that I can hear.


----------



## Harry Manback

Grado PS500 (not e) are also like hot cougars prowling around this amp.  The bass is delicious.  Tool - Undertow is as you’ve never heard it before.

It’s like when you go to the optometrist, and he’s flipping lenses.  Is this better, or this?  Well, it’s this, this, this.  Then he hits you with the fix for the astigmatism you didn’t know you had (how the **** you get so old?!?!?)!  These are like a fresh set of contact lenses.  Everything in focus and no squinting.  Just nice and clean and as it should be.

Can you guess if I like it or not?


----------



## lgcubana

Monoprice has the open box listed for $200, plus shipping.  Should have mine by next week
https://www.monoprice.com/product?c_id=304&cp_id=30405&cs_id=3040505&p_id=37894&seq=1&format=2

The PEQ option is more than likely to drive me towards trying the TinHiFi P1, next time Drop has them


----------



## dsrk

Hi,
Is the PEQ hardware EQ and is there any volume drop when PEQ/EQ is enabled?


----------



## lgcubana

No drop, when the EQ or PEQ is used.  Unless for some inexplicable reason, you cut 6 db across the board, with the PEQ

The PEQ & Shelf EQ are encoded in the hardware. The two interfaces are adjusted thru a combination of the menu system and the volume knob ( to  add or subtract to each setting)


----------



## dsrk

lgcubana said:


> No drop, when the EQ or PEQ is used.  Unless for some inexplicable reason, you cut 6 db across the board, with the PEQ
> 
> The PEQ & Shelf EQ are encoded in the hardware. The two interfaces are adjusted thru a combination of the menu system and the volume knob ( to  add or subtract to each setting)


Any distortion?


----------



## Maelob

dsrk said:


> Any distortion?


It is a bad ass Dirac Eq no distortion, really well implanted -


----------



## dsrk

Thanks guys for the answers.


----------



## loungecat

I have ordered one of these Bad Boys it will be arriving on Monday,super Excited


----------



## Drog

loungecat said:


> I have ordered one of these Bad Boys it will be arriving on Monday,super Excited



You should be.  It's a great little headphone amp.


----------



## loungecat

Drog said:


> You should be.  It's a great little headphone amp.


Thanks Drog, is true it Dosent come with any cables at all?


----------



## Harry Manback

Think mine had 1 usb cable.

UI for eq is horrible.  Needs an app.


----------



## omegaorgun

I wonder why the can't just repackage this into a small desktop style system.


----------



## gemNeye

silverfishla said:


> Pack of cigarettes, THX with Hidizs AP80, Shanling M3s.
> Edit: All the Devices are the same thickness.



 for The Smiths - Louder Than Bombs on your Hidizs.  Love that band.


----------



## Maelob

FireLion said:


> I wonder why the can't just repackage this into a small desktop style system.


There is a  desktop version but bigger and more expensive.


----------



## 329161

Can anyone compare the sq to the Mojo?


----------



## lgcubana

Note 4 --> CableCreation OTG --> THX --> Koss KPH30i =


----------



## Terozzzz

Harry Manback said:


> Awesome - thank you.  I was mainly worried with the hiss after reading the review on www.audiosciencereview.com.  I think I'm going to purchase one of these to replace my Schiit Stack.  I've been wanting something portable.



The hiss is there IF you recharge the unit from PC USB and listen to it trough USB input BUT that is just wrongly tested in first place. No hiss if used as it is supposed to use, by battery power.  
Btw it can drive HD800 decently too:


----------



## dcime (Aug 20, 2019)

Trying to resurrect this thread. I know many of you, like me, are hard to please.
With that said, I just received my Monoprice Monolith Portable THX DAC/Amp today. If this is a case of you get what you pay for, this device should cost triple its selling price. The precision. The quality. The settings. Look I'm never satisfied and all I can say is "Wow". Mind blowing detail with nothing overdone. Using my Sony MDR-1AM2 (I know are not high end). Well, I love them. I'm using my new Monolith Dac w/Sony cans from Note 9 & UAPP. I have Tidal MQA and currently listening to Two Feet from album A 20 Something ***. It's possible I've never had the opportunity to enjoy a setup like this, or not. This is THX at its finest. Each track sounds better than the last!


----------



## loungecat

dcime said:


> Trying to resurrect this thread. I know many of you, like me, are hard to please.
> With that said, I just received my Monoprice Monolith Portable THX DAC/Amp today. If this is a case of you get what you pay for, this device should cost triple its selling price. The precision. The quality. The settings. Look I'm never satisfied and all I can say is "Wow". Mind blowing detail with nothing overdone. Using my Sony MDR-1AM2 (I know are not high end). Well, I love them. I'm using my new Monolith Dac w/Sony cans from Note 9 & UAPP. I have Tidal MQA and currently listening to Two Feet from album A 20 Something ****. It's possible I've never had the opportunity to enjoy a setup like this, or not. This is THX at its finest. Each track sounds better than the last!


Yes same I have had mine for just under a Month,It's incredible what this Amp can produce ,I have mine paired with the FiiO M11 Just Fantastic


----------



## dcime

loungecat said:


> Yes same I have had mine for just under a Month,It's incredible what this Amp can produce ,I have mine paired with the FiiO M11 Just Fantastic


Yes I had the M11 for a  couple of days. Very nice device for sure. Then I took another look at my Note 9 and, well, felt like I could use that with the Monolith THX. So that's what I'm doing. Felt like with a DAP, I was doing everything twice with Android. I realize the noise benefits but...the Note 9 really sings!!


----------



## Towa

I've had my monolith portable for about a month and yeah i agree it is really good for the price. To be able to carry around this kinda power and clean sounding amplification is really awesome, the extra stuff like Dirac and hardware EQ is also a bonus to a already great device. Pairing mine with a Fiio M6 and it is a treat, I could see someone buying one of these and using as both a desktop and portable solution and not needing anything else.


----------



## dcime

Towa said:


> I've had my monolith portable for about a month and yeah i agree it is really good for the price. To be able to carry around this kinda power and clean sounding amplification is really awesome, the extra stuff like Dirac and hardware EQ is also a bonus to a already great device. Pairing mine with a Fiio M6 and it is a treat, I could see someone buying one of these and using as both a desktop and portable solution and not needing anything else.


I agree 100%. It is a "treat". The clarity is amazing. BTW, what cable would you suggest based on your experience to run USB-C (like your M6 and my Note 9) to Micro USB input on the Monolith do you think?


----------



## Towa

dcime said:


> I agree 100%. It is a "treat". The clarity is amazing. BTW, what cable would you suggest based on your experience to run USB-C (like your M6 and my Note 9) to Micro USB input on the Monolith do you think?



I use one of these fiio OTG cables which works great since I velcro my M6 to the back of the thx portable  just the right length and right angles FTW

https://www.amazon.com/Fiio-CL06-Type-Micro-Cable/dp/B07DLQ2XYZ


----------



## dcime

Towa said:


> I use one of these fiio OTG cables which works great since I velcro my M6 to the back of the thx portable  just the right length and right angles FTW
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Fiio-CL06-Type-Micro-Cable/dp/B07DLQ2XYZ


Great I thought that is best least amount of converters. Straight USB C to Micro USB like this one and one other I'm using too. Sometimes I like a little length to make any adjustments mainly at home.
https://www.amazon.com/UGREEN-Compa...=gateway&sprefix=usb+c+to+micro+usb+ca&sr=8-5


----------



## silverfishla

This Tempotec V1 is a great transport for the THX.  Touchscreen with two SD slots (256gb each, but 512 works too).  Small enough to see the amp’s screen.  It’s really perfect for it.  Also, don’t bypass sending an analog signal via 3.5mm input.  My Plenue D2 signal via analog input sounds amazing through the amp.  Bigger, warmer, full.  So give them both a try, you might end up liking what you hear out of the analog input.


----------



## KC33

Well one things for sure is this thread has convinced me to wait for the Fiio M11 pro. I was looking at a few Daps to replace my X7 and after reading the response to THX I'm can hold out til Oct/Nov. It's not like my X7 sounds bad it's just old and needs to be replaced with something new and shiny.


----------



## AlfredoDG (Sep 3, 2019)

silverfishla said:


> This Tempotec V1 is a great transport for the THX.  Touchscreen with two SD slots (256gb each, but 512 works too).  Small enough to see the amp’s screen.  It’s really perfect for it.  Also, don’t bypass sending an analog signal via 3.5mm input.  My Plenue D2 signal via analog input sounds amazing through the amp.  Bigger, warmer, full.  So give them both a try, you might end up liking what you hear out of the analog input.



Wow, your combo seems perfect! Do you need an OTG cable or it's a simple USB-USB?


----------



## silverfishla

AlfredoDG said:


> Wow, your combo seems perfect! Do you need an OTG cable or it's a simple USB-USB?


That’s a Shanling data cable (type c to micro usb).  $23


----------



## genadyk

I am planning to use Monolith Portablw DAC/Amp with iPhone X and Shure SE846. Is it a good pairing?


----------



## Terozzzz

Sure is.


----------



## genadyk

Thanks, I was worried about SE846 sensitivity and low impedance that could cause the hissing and affecting its bass response.


----------



## dsrk

genadyk said:


> Thanks, I was worried about SE846 sensitivity and low impedance that could cause the hissing and affecting its bass response.


There is no gain switch, so you need to be very careful with the volume wheel that you may accidentally clip it.


----------



## jmills8

bassct said:


> Ive tried this one too, but returned. It is an awesome device. Great hardware, good volume knob and control, mini screen is awesome, it shows you everything you need. It beats many other units in features. Dirac is pure magic. Once you try it, its hard to turn it off.
> 
> My problem with it was constant hiss/background noise while using 32 Ohm IEM. Its not noticeable at all, or barely, on a full size set of cans. My 50 Ohm Senns 518s were working good, noise was hidden and barely there. Another nuisance is double Micro port. I wanted to keep it on the desk. Having it plugged in all the time w 2 cables is a bit inconvenient. Then there is a question of will it work if battery dies???
> 
> Its a solid device, with cool features. If a tiny bit of hiss does not bother you, i think it beats many other portable dac/amps.


BA iem ?


----------



## bassct

jmills8 said:


> BA iem ?



No, IMR R1 with 13mm beryllium DD and a piezo ceramic tweeter. Its a great amp for full size cans, though.


----------



## Fickle-Friend

Hi guys is this better than the mojo? I’ll be using 60 ohm cans.


----------



## MalinYamato

newtophones07 said:


> Depends on what your looking for;
> Form factor - monoprice for weight, Q5 has much better buttons/volume and design.  HA2SE is basically perfect, too.
> DAC implementation - monoprice
> EQ - monoprice
> ...


If HA2SE drains your phone, you are using the wrong cable. Use Fiio CL06 cable which is for data only and has its power lines cut off.


----------



## Maelob

Looking for some advice from iPhone users. I have an IPhone X with CCK and love the sound but when steaming Tidal, if I browse the net and click on links the audio stops for a second randomly. And even in tidal if I browse looking for music I get those random pauses as if it’s too much processing for the dac or phone not sure but slightly annoying. I remember I had a mojo and it used to do a similar thing. Not sure if it’s something with the phone, the dac or if I need a better cable I am just using a generic one.


----------



## MalinYamato

I got my Oppo HA-2SE for the same price as this Monolith THX AAA. Oppo has line out, base-bost as well as high/low gain switch, features which I dont find on Monolith. Besides more power  on the Monolith 340@32  vs 220@32 on the Oppo, what else is better? What does this THX teleology give you? There is no hiss on the Oppo, no whatsoever, not even with very low inexpedience headphones and while charging. How long does it take to charge and how long will one charge last? When does the hiss occur? only when listening and charging at the same time? How about when its connected via USB to a Windows box while charging? How low may the impedance of the phone be before the hiss becomes audible? Is this a grounding issue that may be fixed by adding a resistor or an inductive filter?  The Monolith is a bulky and heavy device compared to the Oppo. Is it worth upgrading to this one for that spacious/THX/IQ sound?


----------



## Maelob

No hiss on my THx but to answer your question I would keep the oppo until it dies.


----------



## MalinYamato

Maelob said:


> No hiss on my THx but to answer your question I would keep the oppo until it dies.


What is the impediance of your headphones? Do you hear any hiss when you listen via USB while USB-charging the unit at the same time?


----------



## Maelob

I listened with 


MalinYamato said:


> What is the impediance of your headphones? Do you hear any hiss when you listen via USB while USB-charging the unit at the same time?


I am currently using the LH Stella which are  109 DB with impedance ranging from 14.8 ohm at 10k hz to 18.1 1khz  and there is no hiss via USB while charging.


----------



## MalinYamato

Maelob said:


> I listened with
> 
> I am currently using the LH Stella which are  109 DB with impedance ranging from 14.8 ohm at 10k hz to 18.1 1khz  and there is no hiss via USB while charging.


Great news, then I am confident that I may use my humble 25 ohm Denons with this one. Btw, you are really treating your ears like royals with your high end in-ear plugs? I wish I could have the chance to hear them once in my life.


----------



## Maelob

MalinYamato said:


> Great news, then I am confident that I may use my humble 25 ohm Denons with this one. Btw, you are really treating your ears like royals with your high end in-ear plugs? I wish I could have the chance to hear them once in my life.


thanks, I got the headphones after the company screw me and hundreds of people with their indegogo campaign.  If you are looking for great recommendations at affordable prices check the videos of Bad Guy Good Audio on youtube.


----------



## Sp12er3

@MalinYamato  BGGAR is the bannerman in proclaiming price=/performance, his reviews is also quite easy to understand, follow his rec if you find yourself to have similar music preference to him, even if not his list are quirky enough with choices from 30-2000usd put in the same rank, just be careful about Chifi QC.


----------



## John Massaria

I owned the Monprice THX Protable Amp Dac for a day and sent it back almost right away. I am using Etymotic ER4 for my listening tests- noise was way to much for me on this amp/dac even using the dongle analog out from Apple iphone 7s- the monorpice amp/dac WILL NOT do digital to digital out no matter the connection I used from apple out. I really disliked Monoprice for not telling the users it is not compatible with iphone digital out even though I asked before ordering- they said they dont make a cable from apple to usb micro and I would have to buy it else where- which I did and I used another cable as well and both failed. My older Oppo HA2se worked fine out from iphone and the dac read all high res files- but occasionally it would pick up RF noise- so I wound up selling it this month for hopes the monoprice would solve the problem- not only did it not solve the problem- it doesnt do digital for iphone. FAIL. If anyone else found a way to make this amp work without using a dongle (which contains a dac in dongle from apple) then to analog 3.5 mm plug in on Monoprice THX Portable please let me know. All I know when using the dongle the Monoprice was noisy with digital fuzz when close to iphone. Fail again. Return.


----------



## John Massaria

Maelob said:


> No hiss on my THx but to answer your question I would keep the oppo until it dies.


yes keep Oppo and sell THX Monoprice portable imho


----------



## Maelob (May 15, 2020)

John Massaria said:


> I owned the Monprice THX Protable Amp Dac for a day and sent it back almost right away. I am using Etymotic ER4 for my listening tests- noise was way to much for me on this amp/dac even using the dongle analog out from Apple iphone 7s- the monorpice amp/dac WILL NOT do digital to digital out no matter the connection I used from apple out. I really disliked Monoprice for not telling the users it is not compatible with iphone digital out even though I asked before ordering- they said they dont make a cable from apple to usb micro and I would have to buy it else where- which I did and I used another cable as well and both failed. My older Oppo HA2se worked fine out from iphone and the dac read all high res files- but occasionally it would pick up RF noise- so I wound up selling it this month for hopes the monoprice would solve the problem- not only did it not solve the problem- it doesnt do digital for iphone. FAIL. If anyone else found a way to make this amp work without using a dongle (which contains a dac in dongle from apple) then to analog 3.5 mm plug in on Monoprice THX Portable please let me know. All I know when using the dongle the Monoprice was noisy with digital fuzz when close to iphone. Fail again. Return.


For iPhone digital out you need a camera connection kit to connect to lighting port and a type A to micro usb cable to connect to the Monoprice USB port. It sounds amazing with iPhone, only issue I have is that if i use other apps on the phone at the same time I am streaming tidal, sometimes music stop for a second and that's really annoying. But for music only listening, it sounds amazing. In contrast the OPPO I believe was apple certified and did not need CCK.


----------



## Sp12er3

you have to use the USB dongle ie, the Lightning Camera Connection Kit which only has the USB port, or use the newer, more robust one USB 3 adapter which also has a lighting input to charge the phone while listening. 
those two dongles is the more robust way to output to an USB DAC simply because Apple specifically made them to interact with USB devices. 
direct cable of Lightning to male micro / Type C is much less reliable on the device support


----------



## John Massaria (May 16, 2020)

Sp12er3 said:


> you have to use the USB dongle ie, the Lightning Camera Connection Kit which only has the USB port, or use the newer, more robust one USB 3 adapter which also has a lighting input to charge the phone while listening.
> those two dongles is the more robust way to output to an USB DAC simply because Apple specifically made them to interact with USB devices.
> direct cable of Lightning to male micro / Type C is much less reliable on the device support


bottom line apple didnt not work digital to digital I tried both and it worked fine with Oppo. Monoprice never said they will work digital to digital with any cable they just said they dont make such a cable- I bought both types - both failed with Monoprice- are you saying that the Camera Cable works? Oh dang! Do you find the Monoprice sounds noisy with sensitive in ears like Etymotic ER4? Picks up sound from iphone?


----------



## John Massaria

John Massaria said:


> bottom line apple didnt not work digital to digital I tried both and it worked fine with Oppo. Monoprice never said they will work digital to digital with any cable they just said they dont make such a cable- I bought both types - both failed with Monoprice- are you saying that the Camera Cable works? Oh dang! Do you find the Monoprice sounds noisy with sensitive in ears like Etymotic ER4? Picks up sound from iphone?


----------



## Maelob (May 15, 2020)

Sorry, for your bad experience, I know things can get a little confusing, but people in this forum are willing to help. Just to be clear if you ever want to use your iPhone with a DAC you will need to buy a Lighting Camera Connection Kit from Apple. For example I use my iPhone with a camera connection kit connected to a Dragonfly red when i go to the gym. It is really compact and fits in your pocket.  Like Sp12er3 said above there are two version of the CCK one is compact and the USB-3 adapter version is bigger but you can charge your phone while connected to an external DAC. There are some DAC/AMPS that are APPLE CERITIFIED but those are really hard to find these days because it is expensive to get the certification and companies are not willing to do that. OPPO did it and that little amp DAC was really nice. Again in my opinion if you want to use your iPhone with hight quality IEMs I highly recommend CCK with any of the Audioquest Dragonfly versions.


----------



## John Massaria

Maelob said:


> Sorry, for your bad experience, I know things can get a little confusing, but people in this forum are willing to help. Just to be clear if you ever want to use your iPhone with a DAC you will need to buy a Lighting Camera Connection Kit from Apple. For example I use my iPhone with a camera connection kit connected to a Dragonfly red when i go to the gym. It is really compact and fits in your pocket.  Like Sp12er3 said above there are two version of the CCK one is compact and the USB-3 adapter version is bigger but you can charge your phone while connected to an external DAC. There are some DAC/AMPS that are APPLE CERITIFIED but those are really hard to find these days because it is expensive to get the certification and companies are not willing to do that. OPPO did it and that little amp DAC was really nice. Again in my opinion if you want to use your iPhone with hight quality IEMs I highly recommend CCK with any of the Audioquest Dragonfly versions.


thanks for that help! im out of game since my Oppo which I sold to buy Monoprice- no way im walking around with huge camera cable and another cable connected to that to amp- way to big! I m looking at DAPS now or maybe a LG Phone w/quad chips for streaming dap.


----------



## Maelob (May 16, 2020)

John Massaria said:


> thanks for that help! im out of game since my Oppo which I sold to buy Monoprice- no way im walking around with huge camera cable and another cable connected to that to amp- way to big! I m looking at DAPS now or maybe a LG Phone w/quad chips for streaming dap.


Got it by the way this a good photo that show footprint 


That fits in my pocket when I go to the gym


----------



## John Massaria

Maelob said:


> Got it by the way this a good photo that show footprint
> That fits in my pocket when I go to the gym


thanks!


----------



## Sp12er3

that's the thing about Amp stacking bud, if you want convenience just go with Bluetooth dac/amp or as you said a DAP.


----------



## gruiz3

I use the monolith with my he-400 and also use ultimate ears ue900 from my pc as a dac/amp. The he-400 runs at - 16db and sounds great I don't hear any noise and my ue900(30ohm) at -30db is the same. For me at least.


----------



## omlettes

How sensitive is the volume knob?  One reviewer said it’s sensitive and he was worried about blasting his ears if he bumped it in his pocket.

I’m looking for a powerful portable dac amp under $500 with PEQ if possible. Don’t need Bluetooth. Need more than 200mw at 32ohms.


----------



## John Massaria (Aug 2, 2020)

I used the Monoprice THX portable amp and was not at all impressed. Using my Etymotic ER4 to listen for noise-the Monoprice was noisy. Especially compared to my older OPPO HA2SE and the FIIO Q5s- both use a small wire between USB to lightning cable (similar to shown in pic). That big bulky wire you have to use with the monoprice was enough for me to stay away- but add digital noise and hiss and you can keep that Monoprice - for the money I much rather have the FIIO q5s.


----------



## gruiz3

John Massaria said:


> I used the Monoprice THX portable amp and was not at all impressed. Using my Etymotic ER4 to listen for noise-the Monoprice was noisy. Especially compared to my older OPPO HA2SE and the FIIO Q5s- both use a small wire between USB to lightning cable (similar to shown in pic). That big bulky wire you have to use with the monoprice was enough for me to stay away- but add digital noise and hiss and you can keep that Monoprice - for the money I much rather have the FIIO q5s.


It's monoprice, it might be qc lottery. Mine is golden, I do believe others saying that there is noise or issues.


----------



## Maelob

John Massaria said:


> I used the Monoprice THX portable amp and was not at all impressed. Using my Etymotic ER4 to listen for noise-the Monoprice was noisy. Especially compared to my older OPPO HA2SE and the FIIO Q5s- both use a small wire between USB to lightning cable (similar to shown in pic). That big bulky wire you have to use with the monoprice was enough for me to stay away- but add digital noise and hiss and you can keep that Monoprice - for the money I much rather have the FIIO q5s.


Don’t know what was your source(is that cable apple certified?) but mine is dead quiet and sounds wonderful using my iPhone with CCK adapter - great sounding amp- No noise issues with stella iems,  Campfire comet, aeon2c, Sony Z1r. 
I would say this is good option as bedside or around the house- but yes it is bulky - just my two cents


----------



## Maelob

omlettes said:


> How sensitive is the volume knob?  One reviewer said it’s sensitive and he was worried about blasting his ears if he bumped it in his pocket.
> 
> I’m looking for a powerful portable dac amp under $500 with PEQ if possible. Don’t need Bluetooth. Need more than 200mw at 32ohms.


It is sensitive at lower volumes but starts getting harder at higher volumes- I would be careful putting it in pocket- also if you are planning to connect iPhone you would need a camera connection kit which will add bulk- but as far as peq and power it is a very good amp


----------



## John Massaria

It’s got digital noise picked up and clearer on more efficient IEMs


----------



## gooeyrich

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/monolith-by-monoprice-usb-dac.24534/reviews#item-review-24075


----------



## Celamojo

so  Monoprice THX portable amp is not recommended to with Noble K10u?


----------



## Mllump

Harry Manback said:


> Awesome - thank you.  I was mainly worried with the hiss after reading the review on www.audiosciencereview.com.  I think I'm going to purchase one of these to replace my Schiit Stack.  I've been wanting something portable.


Did you make this switch? What were your thoughts in comparison? Were you using modi3/magni3? thx.


----------



## gazzington

Thinking of pairing this amp with wm1a for use with estat iems. Anybody else tried that? Wondering if it hiss


----------



## Maelob

I don’t think this amp is made for estat iems. You will need a specific estat amp.


----------



## dsrk

You misunderstood, he is referring to the hybrid IEM which includes an EST driver just like a balanced armature driver.


----------



## c69k (Nov 28, 2020)

Hi, I have the Monolyth dac/amp 3 months and sold Topping NX4 DSD after A/B within 2 weeks.

The bass extension on THX goes down to 1 Hz and with Sony EX800ST (16 Ohm) and Aurisonic ASG 2.5 (40 Ohm) (both sound generally pretty warm) this is a perfect COLD (as a coca-cola not weather) dac/amp.

I am really all about deep clean detailed (sub)bass as an ADDITION to a song and Monolyth provides it all. Topping NX4 DSD had roll off under 20Hz as most dac/amps and its Bass boost makes subbass and bass one huge mess, no matter the EQ. As a basshead, I would only use gain and then EQ on it.

Re. power, I get to -10dB on THX (range is -60 dB to +16 dB) and after both above IEMs are peoperly Basshead EQ'd, going above 0 dB on the display would destroy my hearing after one minute. None of the said IEMs distort from underpowering or when too loud. (Sub)bass is very tight and detailed and really extends far under 10 Hz.

Both above IEMs (which LOVE power) do NOT need more power than what Monolith provides, which is super cool, as I was EVEN CRAZY considering IFI signature with balanced 4100mW for them.

Oh...I have absolutely no hiss/static or any other problems with the unit. Tried also with Jade EA3, and KZ AS16.

227 EUR currently on Monoprice.eu    I paid 290 EUR  ...dmn...

Sony EX800ST (tape-modded) wins the battle vs. Aurisonics ASG 2.5 (fully open ports) re. overall sound, but it is more about ISOLATION (yes, What!!!).

I can't believe that when on skateboard (hardest wheels 103A), I hear 'him' much more with ASG 2.5 (damn huge vent ports) than with Sonys. Bass extends lower on Sonys too and they push more air. Measured with hoodie ON lol.


----------



## 6PANDEMONIUM6 (Apr 28, 2021)

Wow, dead thread. How about I revive it? Such a great little unit deserves more attention.

I just got one this week and the clarity and detail it provides for my iems is amazing.  Plenty of soundstage, great stereo imaging. There is no hint of muddiness or warmness at all. Just crisp, clear sound.

I've been using it mostly with my Ultimate Ears Reference Remastered's. These are already detail monsters with a slightly warm of neutral tuning and the Monolith just lets them shine. I know that people always exaggerate by saying that they're, "hearing things that they've never heard before." I'm not one for hyperbole so I won't go that far but the Monolith has the ability to bring the microdetails, that were already present, to the forefront so that they are more accessible to my ears. While not sacrificing soundstage either. Great depth, height, and width to the imaging.


----------



## c69k (Apr 28, 2021)

6PANDEMONIUM6 said:


> Wow, dead thread. How about I revive it? Such a great little unit deserves more attention.
> 
> I just got one this week and the clarity and detail it provides for my iems is amazing.  Plenty of soundstage, great stereo imaging. There is no hint of muddiness or warmness at all. Just crisp, clear sound.
> 
> I've been using it mostly with my Ultimate Ears Reference Remastered's. These are already detail monsters with a slightly warm of neutral tuning and the Monolith just lets them shine. I know that people always exaggerate by saying that they're, "hearing things that they've never heard before." I'm not one for hyperbole so I won't go that far but the Monolith has the ability to bring the microdetails, that were already present to the forefront, so that they are more accessible to my ears. While not sacrificing soundstage either. Great depth, height, and width to the imaging.



I absolutely agree. 

Reviving this thread is a good idea.

After 8 months of using THX I do not feel the need to worry about a 'there is a better, newer, much more strong and expensive dac/amp'.

Seriously, I owned Topping NX4 DSD, still own Headstage Arrow 5TX but the bass roll-off under 20 Hz is THERE for both. Sometimes when bored, I grab Arrow, which has btw. much more peak mW output compared to THX, but the story is the same. Bass roll-off under 20 Hz. No air being pushed on ear-drums.

As a basshead, I really LOVE the quality of (sub) bass under 50 Hz with the THX. And, as you wrote above, the overall quality of presentation is clinically precise in the whole sound spectrum.


----------



## loungecat

Have to be honest here, happy with mine as well just need to use it a bit more, I've just received the Thieaudio Clairvoyance not sure if they need amplification?
Using the Hiby R6 2021 model at the moment could piggy back of this unit i guess.


----------



## SonicFade

Funny how this thread just got revived. Is there ANYTHING else out there that has these kinds of features? I don’t think so.

this solves my problem with the frustration involved with trying to get some PEQ happening while streaming. Only has 3 bands but the low/high cut is sort of like having two more. I can’t believe there is nothing else out there that lets you do this. Sold


----------



## Mllump

Not in a portable unit. However, I still find the menu a tad clunky and you're left with having to reset the whole thing if wanting to resolve back to default of any eq changes. Small quibble, same on the desktop unit. Still, the interface and battery could improve. I hope they keep it in rotation for updates / new version. It has a ton of potential.


----------



## Maelob (May 24, 2021)

Only issue that I find annoying is that whenever I connect to my iPhone and  I am listening to Tidal and browsing the internet, some Songs tend to skip occasionally which I find annoying. My dragonfly red does not skip.


----------



## SonicFade

Just got this thing in. Wow.. I am blown away at how it sounds with the 58x


----------



## 6PANDEMONIUM6

Update: I loved the portable so much I went out and got the big boy!

I might hold on to the portable or sell it off. I feel like having both is a bit redundant since I don't take gear outside of the house but I'm a happy camper. If endgame exists this is it for me.


----------



## Terozzzz

This is still the best portable dac/amp under 700$. And i guess there just isnt anything better even over 1000$ on sound quality. This little thing is just as good as my 700€ desktop set: SMSL SU-9/SMSL SP200 combo. Ofc not as powerful but drives my hifiman ananda, LCD-2C, audeze SINE, HD800 etc with ease.


----------



## nikon6

I bought this off Amazon to try it out and believe it or not, it drove my Hifiman Arya's decently well.  I was using most of the power range but I was shocked at what this portable can pump out.


----------



## nikon6

Also, I had the portable along with the desktop Monolith DAC/Amp and A/B tested them over and over and couldn't tell a difference in performance using HD-800s and Hifiman Arya's.  The only downside in my mind is the possibly battery deterioration over time but I guess all portable face that potential problem


----------



## Knee Deep In Epoxy (Oct 8, 2021)

I felt like giving this little fella a run today. Generally love it but today I've picked up an issue and wondering if anyone here can test and verify.

Listening to Doin It Right by Daft Punk (which is I believe has one of the lowest recorded bass notes of any song). With DIRAC on, the super low bass note at 27 seconds and again at 38 seconds seems to distort. Tried it with Sennheiser HD 598, Grado sr60x Hifiman Arya and Focal Clear. (The fact that I checked with all those headphones and am now posting about it here makes me feel mental - but I digress).

Does anyone else have the same experience with this track on the Monolith Portable? Or more generally have issues wth DIRAC causing distortion?


----------



## nikon6

Knee Deep In Epoxy said:


> I felt like giving this little fella a run today. Generally love it but today I've picked up an issue and wondering if anyone here can test and verify.
> 
> Listening to Doin It Tight by Daft Punk (which is I believe has one of the lowest recorded bass notes of any song). With DIRAC on, the super low bass note at 27 seconds and again at 38 seconds seems to distort. Tried it with Sennheiser HD 598, Grado sr60x Hifiman Arya and Focal Clear. (The fact that I checked with all those headphones and am now posting about it here makes me feel mental - but I digress).
> 
> Does anyone else have the same experience with this track on the Monolith Portable? Or more generally have issues wth DIRAC causing distortion?


If you're mental, we're all mental here . . . . cause I would do the exact same thing Haha


----------



## 6PANDEMONIUM6 (Oct 8, 2021)

Knee Deep In Epoxy said:


> I felt like giving this little fella a run today. Generally love it but today I've picked up an issue and wondering if anyone here can test and verify.
> 
> Listening to Doin It Tight by Daft Punk (which is I believe has one of the lowest recorded bass notes of any song). With DIRAC on, the super low bass note at 27 seconds and again at 38 seconds seems to distort. Tried it with Sennheiser HD 598, Grado sr60x Hifiman Arya and Focal Clear. (The fact that I checked with all those headphones and am now posting about it here makes me feel mental - but I digress).
> 
> Does anyone else have the same experience with this track on the Monolith Portable? Or more generally have issues wth DIRAC causing distortion?


Must be the DIRAC. I keep all of those features and EQ off. I listen to that song fairly regularly and haven't had a problem. I've never trusted software features like that.


----------



## Knee Deep In Epoxy

6PANDEMONIUM6 said:


> Must be the DIRAC. I keep all of those features and EQ off. I listen to that song fairly regularly and haven't had a problem. I've never trusted software features like that.


It's definitely the DIRAC. Distortion goes away when it's off but it's a shame because I quite like the DIRAC presentation. I'll compare in with the 3D gimmick on my ifi gadgets and see if the same thing happens - Thanks!


----------



## Terozzzz

DIRAC is the devil there.


----------



## Knee Deep In Epoxy

Terozzzz said:


> DIRAC is the devil there.


Definitely... 

No distortion caused by ifi 3D switch.


----------



## iFi audio

Knee Deep In Epoxy said:


> Definitely...
> 
> No distortion caused by ifi 3D switch.



I'd be surprised if there were any. But even if so, this would indicate that our product developed a fault. As far as our XBass and 3D go that's very rare!


----------



## povidlo

I would like to stack Monoprice THX portable with my Cowon Plenue R2 and ZiShan DSDs daps through digital optical connection.

Could you folks recommend an appropriate short cable? Would Fiio L28 interconnect work?


----------



## Maelob

povidlo said:


> I would like to stack Monoprice THX portable with my Cowon Plenue R2 and ZiShan DSDs daps through digital optical connection.
> 
> Could you folks recommend an appropriate short cable? Would Fiio L28 interconnect work?


Yes you could but not with that cable.  you need a mini toslink optical cable on both sides. If you just want to connect analog then the l28 would work.


----------



## povidlo

Maelob said:


> Yes you could but not with that cable.  you need a mini toslink optical cable on both sides. If you just want to connect analog then the l28 would work.


Thanks for your help.

I think L28 is a digital, not analog cable. It's just coaxial but not optical?

I would like to use DAPs as pure digital transport to THX Portable.

Are you suggesting a cable terminated on both ends like this?





https://www.pimfg.com/product-detail/POF-33-MG-2M


----------



## Maelob

povidlo said:


> Thanks for your help.
> 
> I think L28 is a digital, not analog cable. It's just coaxial but not optical?
> 
> ...



Yes something like that assuming the digital output of the DAPs are optical.


----------



## Sulbh

Hi I just bought it but it does not come with cable to connect to the phone.I had one with me but when I connect it to my phone using it and play spotify my phone doesn't detect it music inky plays on my phone. Can anyone recommend a good USB cable for it?


----------



## 6PANDEMONIUM6

Sulbh said:


> Hi I just bought it but it does not come with cable to connect to the phone.I had one with me but when I connect it to my phone using it and play spotify my phone doesn't detect it music inky plays on my phone. Can anyone recommend a good USB cable for it?


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01M72GS0H/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&th=1 

This is what I use.


----------



## Moose246

I've heard differing opinions on this...if using line-in, say from another DAC unit, does the Monolith use it's DAC to process the sound, or does it only utilize the amp portion?  I'd like to use this as an amp-only, but also the incorporated EQ in the unit.  Is that even possible?


----------



## povidlo

Moose246 said:


> I've heard differing opinions on this...if using line-in, say from another DAC unit, does the Monolith use it's DAC to process the sound, or does it only utilize the amp portion?  I'd like to use this as an amp-only, but also the incorporated EQ in the unit.  Is that even possible?


When using 3.5mm analog input, DAC (AK4493) is bypassed. With micro-USB and optical inputs, internal DAC is used.

PEQ/Dirac work with all inputs, including analog.


----------



## Sonic Defender

Moose246 said:


> I've heard differing opinions on this...if using line-in, say from another DAC unit, does the Monolith use it's DAC to process the sound, or does it only utilize the amp portion?  I'd like to use this as an amp-only, but also the incorporated EQ in the unit.  Is that even possible?


There really isn't any reason for differing accounts. What type of signal comes out of a DAC as the final product? An analogue stream. Can a DAC process an analogue stream? No, it converts Digital to Analogue. Therefore the Monolith DAC would not be used with an analogue stream because it couldn't do so.


----------



## Moose246

Sonic Defender said:


> There really isn't any reason for differing accounts. What type of signal comes out of a DAC as the final product? An analogue stream. Can a DAC process an analogue stream? No, it converts Digital to Analogue. Therefore the Monolith DAC would not be used with an analogue stream because it couldn't do so.



That's what I thought too, and found it interesting to hear someone opine that it would still process the signal.  Thanks.


----------



## wonderbrah

Does the Monoloth 124460 portable actually have Dual AK4493's like the manual says? I can't find it mentioned anywhere on the product page but sure enough, it says it has dual dacs in the manual..

https://downloads.monoprice.com/files/manuals/24460_Manual_180917.pdf​


----------



## wonderbrah

Also, there's no Windows software or anything you need to download from Monoprice for this to get it to run optimally, is there? I looked on the site and couldn't find anything.


----------



## povidlo

wonderbrah said:


> Does the Monoloth 124460 portable actually have Dual AK4493's like the manual says? I can't find it mentioned anywhere on the product page but sure enough, it says it has dual dacs in the manual..
> 
> https://downloads.monoprice.com/files/manuals/24460_Manual_180917.pdf​


It's a typo in the manual, it has a single AK4493.


----------



## Maelob

Just charged the unit after a year collecting dust and to my surprise no more skipping when using with my new iphone. Now driving my Z1r, I will put it bedside again 👍🏼


----------



## iFi audio

Maelob said:


> Just charged the unit after a year collecting dust and to my surprise no more skipping when using with my new iphone. Now driving my Z1r, I will put it bedside again 👍🏼



Good stuff! Does this mean that your previous smartphone was the issue?


----------



## Maelob

iFi audio said:


> Good stuff! Does this mean that your previous smartphone was the issue?


I think so


----------



## iFi audio

Maelob said:


> I think so



Thanks, understood. If it's of any help, as output devices DACs rely on what they're getting from transports. If a DAC doesn't work as intended, the odds are a device prior to it has some issues, so it's worth checking it first. In the meantime, enjoy!


----------



## RONJA MESCO

6PANDEMONIUM6 said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01M72GS0H/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&th=1
> 
> This is what I use.


I've owned tons of these...

They works solid every damn time


----------



## Sulbh

Hi can someone compare this to some DAPs like fiio M11 pro,hiby r6 pro or any others?


----------

